# A Unique Chistmas Shirt



## Theoretical (Dec 8, 2008)

The Despair Inc. Blog » Last Chance on Christmas Tees







I look forward to wearing one of these on Christmas Eve. Bah Humbug.


----------



## Tim (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Theoretical (Dec 9, 2008)

This was last year's. Equally impressive.

http://site.despair.com/blog/2007/11/


----------

